# Paralyzed wild baby rabbit



## thebuch (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I've got an issue that I need some guidance on. There is a litter (correct term? I don't even know) of 5 baby rabbits just outside my home. I noticed them about a week and a half ago, 5 of them in a little hole. I've kept an eye out for them, and "mom" has definitely been around taking care of them. Well, today was a vey hot day and they finally decided to venture out. My wife and I noticed that one of them was laying strangely, with both hind legs out to one side. It doesn't appear to have any function in the hind legs, although despite being slightly thinner than the others (certainly doesn't look malnourished) I must say it doesn't appear to be in any pain. It is able to get around without too much trouble, getting in and out of the hole with the other four. I did see it nibbling on grass while out of the hole. At a week and a half old, I assumed they were strictly on milk yet, but okay.

I called the local emergency animal clinic, and they provided me with phone numbers of people who may be better able to assist me, but as of yet I've not been able to get a hold of anyone. They did say that they could perform "humane euthanization", which may or may not be a good idea, I do not know.

My question is, should I just let nature run its course? I've taken an interest in these little buggers, and for reasons I can't understand it's just a little difficult watching this. I know it's probably fairly common in nature for baby rabbits to meet an early demise, and if they had been born 50 feet away I would never have even known they'd existed. I went outside just now to take a peek, and there all 5 were, back in the hole, just looking at me. The last thing I want to do is interfere in a way that would expose the remaining little ones to harm or possible abandonment. What would you do?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2012)

Probably best to let nature go it's course. There is a high mortality rate on healthy wild rabbits being fostered by a human as it is. ray:


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 9, 2012)

I say this is your preference If you yourself can provide the time etc. needed to raise it and are willing to then by all means. If not then let it be. I mean lets all be honest... wild rabbits have a great number of predators and with being a disabled bunny it probably wont last long once weaned. However a disabled pet of any kind is a real struggle cost/time wise so unless you are sure you are wiling and able to go to the ends of the earth for this bunny (cost wise/ hard taming etc.) then I would just let it live what life it can the way it was intended. All really comes down to how much you think you can do for it in the long run.. Great to see you are as compassionate as I am though.. I would probably already have it in a box freaking out about what the hell im gonna do with it.


----------



## thebuch (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm probably going to let it be. I haven't had pet rabbits in almost 20 years, and I didn't intend on personally doing anything for it, save for taking it to someone else who could help. If it came inside with me, I'd have two brown tabbies on full-attack mode immediately waiting to destroy said helpless bunny. I'll certainly keep an eye out though. It's kind of hard not to, since the nest is about four feet from the front door. I guess the whole situation kind of brought itself to me. Thanks for taking the time to offer advice!


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't be of more help here but finding someone to pass it on to is almost impossible... rescues are full of PET rabbits, animal control will kill it now and the wildlife centers refuse to help 90% of the time and advise you never interfere. I just released a cottontail we rehabbed after a cat attack and all went well but no matter how many people I called it was the same thing... Either they said to have it euthanized or deal with it myself, they didn't even have time to answer my questions. I had to resort to a visit to the local meat farmer!! Yes the meat farmer answered my questions and helped me save his life and after releasing him i got 2 buns from the farmer because i fell in love with bunnies... im happy and they aren't dinner so i feel like i did well in the end esp. since rehabbing was successful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2012)

ray: We do feel for you!


----------



## thebuch (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for your help, everyone. Unfortunately, one of the bunnies-and I'm pretty sure by its size that it was the one in question- got itself into a place it shouldn't have, and it didn't end well.


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 10, 2012)

So sad. Nature has its ways of taking care of things sometimes. It is what was meant to be. Hope your other yard friends are doing well.


----------

